# Sharing external hard drive over network



## adnani (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi, i have connected a Western Digital external usb hard drive to a mac g5 and i am trying to share the hard drive over the network, which includes one more mac and 45pc's. the problem i have is that i cannot access the hard drive over the network from the pc.

Does anyone know how to share the hard drive over the network on a mac so it is accessible through the pc. I have tried creating an alias and placed it in the shared folder on the mac, but when i try opening this file from the pc or the other mac computer i can see the file but i am unable to open it.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I do not have a specific answer to your question, however, the following link has a NDAS network drive that supports MAC, PC & Linux with one box. 

NDAS Drive 

You can also make the drive(s) read only or read write. I have one at my house that I like for file storage and sharing. Kind of a simple or poor mans file server. You install a small application on each machine that needs to access the drive. You can install multiple drives and there is even a drive with a built in 8 port switch. They cost about $1 per GB of storage. 

Radio Shack has some of these 120 GB units on close out for $120 if you can find them. Of Amazon.com also has pretty good prices on them as well. 

JamesO


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

a good tool to set sharing drives and partitions over a LAN is Sharepoints...


----------



## adnani (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks ppl il try it out! P.S James0: i am trying to find a solution that will not cost me money as the company which i am working for feels it unnecessary to spend any money for this cause.


----------

